# After Bath - Don't Want to Let Her Outside!



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone else not want to let their dog back outside after they get a really good bath? 
We live on a dirt road and with Spring melt, it is an absolute mess. Yesterday, I gave Maggie a really thorough bath and she looks so great! I am cringing knowing I have to take her outside for a walk today.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Argh she looks gorgeous after her bath but I can see you point as I think those big eyes are saying let me out, let me get dirty again.

Yep! In Jan & Feb we have some very rainy muddy spells. I hated how muddy he would get Monday morning after his bi-weekly Sunday bath. 
But I would never stop him having fun and living life to the full. 
Although I am contemplating buying a doggy onesie called equafleece for the really bad muddy days.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Agree! I would never let it stop us from going out  
Jules


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Yes! And then they spite you by rolling all over the grass.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

MintChip said:


> Yes! And then they spite you by rolling all over the grass.


🤣 yeah Ted does a WWF style body slam onto the grass then rolls and rubs himself all in it! 
It is comical when he has a streak of grass stain on his head and mud across his cheeks like he is in the marines with combat make up on!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

CCoopz said:


> 🤣 yeah Ted does a WWF style body slam onto the grass then rolls and rubs himself all in it!
> It is comical when he has a streak of grass stain on his head and mud across his cheeks like he is in the marines with combat make up on!


I am laughing picturing this in my head! 
Jules


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> I am laughing picturing this in my head!
> Jules


I’ll have to get a photo next time.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I try to pick clear weather weeks for a bath so he can at least stay clean for a while. It's more depressing with my Cavalier King Charles because her feet are so white and one walk makes them grayish. 😩


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> I try to pick clear weather weeks for a bath so he can at least stay clean for a while. It's more depressing with my Cavalier King Charles because her feet are so white and one walk makes them grayish. 😩


Diane, 
I wish I could do that here. Maggie would never get a bath if I planned for good weather 
I agree with the white color. May Papillon is white and sable !
Jules


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

JulesAK said:


> Does anyone else not want to let their dog back outside after they get a really good bath?
> We live on a dirt road and with Spring melt, it is an absolute mess. Yesterday, I gave Maggie a really thorough bath and she looks so great! I am cringing knowing I have to take her outside for a walk today.
> View attachment 881235


Oh. That face❤


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> Does anyone else not want to let their dog back outside after they get a really good bath?


Yes. My wife.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

granite7 said:


> Yes. My wife.


Ok, this really cracks me up 
Jules


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> Ok, this really cracks me up
> Jules


Hah! Me too!

The best part was that at the time, I was on the way home with Cody smelling like a swamp monster just one day after his bath. Cody smells very nice again today


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Ha Ha!!🤣


----------

